# Tivo Team Work?



## ppeters (Aug 21, 2007)

I've got 2 series 2 units. They're both on my home network. It would be a great feature if they could coordinate their efforts--if one unit has to clip or skip a recording because of a conflict, why not pass that recording task off to the other unit to see if it can do it? I'd rather have a show on the wrong Tivo than not get it at all.


----------



## wer (Jun 28, 2007)

This is a neat idea. The logical extension would be to allow either Tivo to schedule recordings for either Tivo. If you asked to record a certain program, and the Tivo you were on had a conflict, it could quickly check with the other and say "I have a conflict for this show, but the other Tivo can record it. Should I schedule that for you?"

I think it would only be a pretty small minority of users that could/would take advantage of this, though.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

This is commonly called 'cooperative scheduling' and it has been requested for *years* now.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

It could be off loaded to the pc on your network, basically having it manage all of the recording scheduling duties...then just submit a command to a particular Tivo to record a channel at a given time.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

andyw715 said:


> It could be off loaded to the pc on your network, basically having it manage all of the recording scheduling duties...then just submit a command to a particular Tivo to record a channel at a given time.


That'd be very 'un-TiVo' - relying on an external, non-TiVo device. If I wanted to rely on a PC to schedule my recordings, I wouldn't be using TiVo in the first place.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

megazone said:


> This is commonly called 'cooperative scheduling' and it has been requested for *years* now.


Wasn't there speculation that it was someone else's patent that was preventing this ?


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

"That'd be very 'un-TiVo' - relying on an external, non-TiVo device"

To me, "TiVo" is the software loaded on the box, not the box itself. Tivo Desktop is no less Tivo because its sits on my PC.

In the future Tivo may realize that software with its high margin of profit, is where its at..and if it can bring that same user experience to other hardware platforms it has a better chance of surviving..


----------



## jblake (Jan 24, 2002)

andyw715 said:


> "That'd be very 'un-TiVo' - relying on an external, non-TiVo device"
> 
> To me, "TiVo" is the software loaded on the box, not the box itself. Tivo Desktop is no less Tivo because its sits on my PC.
> 
> In the future Tivo may realize that software with its high margin of profit, is where its at..and if it can bring that same user experience to other hardware platforms it has a better chance of surviving..


Better yet, there's no reason tivo's server couldn't handle your requests and submit them down to the appropriate box, since they'd be connected to the service anyway.


----------

